# Saving Wheels and Castors



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Flat Tire

Ever notice the grooves in a road where the wheels of the vehicles travel most? Water likes to make a long lake in them when it rains so your tires hydroplane. You can see depressions in a parking lot where the vehicle tires rest. Wooden shelves can also show the effects of "long-term loading" by sagging over time.

I like to put wheels under all my stuff. I like to recycle. If I buy new wheels or castors I pay attention to the load capacity. If I recycle wheels, I guess at the load capacity. But load capacity is different than "long-term loading." I would get flat spots on wheels, or have them fail totally, over time, when I used them to support my radial arm saw or big old cast iron table saw.

So, I worked to take the pressure off the wheels I used unless I was using them.

For now, I have decided to create a new form of bench leg that houses a wheel in a different way than I am used to seeing around shops. It requires using two legs on each corner to house a wheel and enable a short bolt/axle to be used to complete the mobilization of that corner of the bench. This may not really be a new idea, but it is new to me.

When the wheel is not in use, there is a "horseshoe," I call it, placed under the leg and wheel to transfer the weight of the bench directly to the floor and take the stress off the wheel. The wheel can turn freely when the horseshoe is in place. The horseshoe consists of a piece of ¼ inch plywood rimmed on three sides by pieces of two by two. To use, the bench corner is lifted slightly and the horseshoe is nudged under the wheel with your foot. Of course the reverse would be true to remove the horseshoe.

I am completely open to other ideas as I realize this is only a first shot in my war against flat shop tires and castors.

Now I'll shut up and let the pictures say the thousand words I am not able to utter.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That's a neat idea. I did something similar to my gun cabinet to keep it one place. When you remove the shim, it is mobile again.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

nomercadies, I like your solution for taking pressure off the casters. Here is another idea. I used this method for my mobile base on my drill press. The screws can be lowered to take pressure off the wheels and also to help balance the drill press.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Lee, I'll bet you presented that idea here before and I missed it. Very nice. I have to think about that. I'd like to use it. I am not the best "bender-over" these days. The think that immediately came to mind was a rod with a hex socket on one end and a cam like bend in the other so I could adjust the screws from a standing position. Something like that rod people use to roll out an awning over their deck or along side the travel trailer. I'm thinking …

Mr. Jakosh, thanks for the positive comment. Any picture of your shim system lying around? I really would like to collect as many ideas as possible for a Dictionary of Do's for Tire Saving, or something. Need to work on the title.

On a totally unrelated note. Our organization is trying to make a kid's game to go along with the products we make and sell so as to have the most fun and attract the most prospective buyers at our public showings. We make a yard sign to let your inconsiderate neighbor know you don't appreciate their dog using your yard for a toilet. We made a game to go along with our product. Perhaps you would like to see it. We were placed close to the band that day. The story and sub titles in the video are a sad attempt to make the words to the song go along with the video. It almost worked, but the video still gives the idea of the fun we are having.

Go to:
http://chancefour.sharepoint.com/Pages/GradProgramProjects.aspx
and click on the Labrador Reliever.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Use cast iron or phenolic castors. They don't develop flat spots. I do use rubber or polyurethane castors, but use at least 100% over capacity.


----------



## justineburton (Dec 2, 2014)

Just got new teak outdoor benches from Foster City, CA, it was offered to my from direct mail via this product offer site http://www.javateakoutdoorfurniture.com/products/benches/... now planning to covert and modify it with wheels, do you think it is possible, as I am seeing the one here that looks cool when you have it that way.


----------

